# Destro-mod to new aquadives possible?



## cave diver

I have a Bathyscaphe 100 that I'm trying to sell. I really love it, but the 3 o'clock crown really bothers my wrist, probably because I like to wear my watches loose so it slides down to my hand - and, the crown is super sharp. I see that several vintage aquadives had a 9 o'clock crown. Is it possible, without permanently modifying the watch, to swap the dial over and allow for a 9 o'clock position? If it is, then I could wear this watch after all.

thanks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It would all depend on where the feet of the dial work. I’m not familiar with the watch or the movement, but it’s not out of the realm of possibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

Well, trying this out. Of course the date will change at noon, but still a good wearability experiment before looking into this further. Feels great! Does it look weird to have the crown at 9? Maybe a little, but anything that isn't 4 is less than my favorite, and this way it doesn't dent my hand when I bend my wrist back to text on my phone.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

The date won’t change at noon. It doesn’t know if it is am or pm, just reset the time.

The dial feet will likely need removed but the watch could be reassembled with adheasive dots.


----------



## cave diver

thinking about it more, of course this doesn't work at all...midnight (upside down) is impossible, because the hour and minute hand would never land at 6 at the same time. So, thinking I could actually wear it like that for a while was some late night foggy-brained foolishness. But, with how comfortable it is, I am going to write to aquadive and find out for sure what my options are.


----------



## cave diver

Update: not possible without permanent modification to the dial, AD confirmed it. Bummer.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

cave diver said:


> thinking about it more, of course this doesn't work at all...midnight (upside down) is impossible, because the hour and minute hand would never land at 6 at the same time. So, thinking I could actually wear it like that for a while was some late night foggy-brained foolishness. But, with how comfortable it is, I am going to write to aquadive and find out for sure what my options are.


The hands are friction fit. If you have the dial modified, the watchmaker could reassemble it so the date switches at 12:00 or what is now 6:30.

There is no "left hand movement" it is all in how the watch gets assembled. The dial feet are the only holdup but a watch can be assembled without them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lefties wear watches with the crown in all the time. It probably wouldn’t cost much to have a watchmaker reassemble it for a leftie and you could then wear it with the crown up. Watches aren’t that difficult to modify especially when watchmakers have great skills. If it’s warranty you are worried about, that’s legit, but most good watches won’t crap out on you after you have broken them in over a month or two and have had zero problems. 

If it’s because you don’t want to mess with resale value then...

If you love the watch and want to keep it forever, make it comfortable. If not resell it and find another that you don’t have the problem with. Straps and bracelets all come with the chance of loosening up and having that crown slide into the hand. It just matters how much you love that particular watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

I’m giving it another try, right-side up. I don’t want to permanently modify it because it hasn’t clearly established itself as a keeper. I have it posted for sale, and while I’m open to trades, the offers I’ve received aren’t in line with my taste. So, I’m giving this a little more wrist time and see if it can sink in a little better - it may be that it hasn’t taken because I’m so accustomed to my daily wear Tuna.


----------



## Heljestrand

Sometimes it takes a longer period of time to really appreciate a watch. I have sold a handful drastically earlier than I probably should have or thought I would have. Had I given my Longines Legend Diver the 6 months to a year it deserved I probably would have avoided 30 subsequent purchases. The AD is more than likely a great watch for you. If you decide that it isn?t after careful thought, finds lefty. I know they are out there.


----------



## cave diver

you're right. I've actually been wearing it today, and for whatever reason, the crown hasn't been bothering me. maybe because I've been too busy to be asking myself if it was. One thing I like about it, that didn't occur to me until I caught it in a mirror I was walking by, is despite it's size it looks like it can cross-over from tool to semi-dressy with less imagination than my tuna.


----------



## RIB333

I am trying to PM you about your watch but cannot from your for sale thread.
PM or e mil me at [email protected], I am interested in your watch.


----------



## arutlosjr11

The older model 50's are Destro... like mine


----------

